# Hawkeye's Bro's and Sis'



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Was at a trial this weekend and Hawkeye's two brothers and two of his 5 sisters were there. So I took this photo of the bunch of BrittaXPulley kids. 

Left to right
Blake(M), Shaine(F), Shooter(M), Kaia(F), Hawkeye(M)










Shaine is so tiny and cute she's about 16-17 inches tall, Shooter is so insainly stocky and short it makes him look like a tank he's about 19.5 inches. Hawkeye and Blake are both 21-21.5 inches tall and Kaia is about 19 inches.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I love the variety within herding breeds. All gorgeous, all in different ways. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Cute! I love that there's such a distinct difference between the genders.

I have recently found myself thinking about what life as an Aussie owner would be like... :-/


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I think Blake stole all Hawk's merling. I loooove Kaia's dark face.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

So pretty! I love Shaine, but I'm a sucker for the petite ones.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> Cute! I love that there's such a distinct difference between the genders.
> 
> I have recently found myself thinking about what life as an Aussie owner would be like... :-/


The standard says that a bitch should look distinctly feminin without being slight of bone. Kaia is more correct than shaine in that regard.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Was at a trial this weekend and Hawkeye's two brothers and two of his 5 sisters were there. So I took this photo of the bunch of BrittaXPulley kids.
> 
> Left to right
> Blake(M), Shaine(F), Shooter(M), Kaia(F), Hawkeye(M)
> ...


OMG, your dog are beautiful. They look very much like a Shetland Sheepdog. I don't see too many Australian Shepherds in So Cal too often.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are all a good looking bunch, but I esp love Kaia! They sure are diverse in looks. I'd love to be able to see how Boomers litter turned out.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> OMG, your dog are beautiful. They look very much like a Shetland Sheepdog. I don't see too many Australian Shepherds in So Cal too often.


hmm I guess as much as a Siberian Husky looks like a wolf, two eyes two ears some white markings ya I guess I can see the resemblance. lol sorry for the sarcasm I don't really see how they look like shelties at all. Now if we are talking about my little girl Kechara in my signature THEN I can see where your comming from. Actually if Kechara wasn't mine and i didn't know her pedigree I would swear she was half sheltie from her looks.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I love Kaia! It is interesting to me that both of his sisters pictured have prick ears, is it something common in her lines? Or something that one of his parents throw? I'm just curious, because I know they're not really preferred.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> I love Kaia! It is interesting to me that both of his sisters pictured have prick ears, is it something common in her lines? Or something that one of his parents throw? I'm just curious, because I know they're not really preferred.


it's not only not preferred, it's a disqualification. Prick ears are very common everywhere in the breed tho so i don't know why they are disqualified from the standard who knows what they were thinking when they wrote it. His sire has produced other litters with prick ears but his Dam actually HAS prick ears so I don't know which side of the family it comes from.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Keechack. I didn't know they were so common. On a side note, I'd love to see a picture of Hawk's sire and dam sometime.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Shooter looks like a little beast.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Do all these bros and sis of Hawk trial as well?

Blake and Hawk look very very similar in build and even their heads are similar! The other 3 are so vastly different it's hard to believe they're all from the same litter.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> Thanks Keechack. I didn't know they were so common. On a side note, I'd love to see a picture of Hawk's sire and dam sometime.


WTCH Diamond Aire Solar Flare "Britta"

















VCH WTCH CH Legends BoomVang "Pulley"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow the variety in type really is amazing for one litter...from the front I may well have guessed Shaine to be a BC that was thrown into the mix, with the prick ears, smaller size, very light bone, and markedly more refined muzzle than the rest. Could be just the picture though I suppose. 

Now I want to see Mira's siblings all together...lol.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

LoL does his shirt say "Bitches Love Me?"


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Keechak said:


> it's not only not preferred, it's a disqualification. Prick ears are very common everywhere in the breed tho so i don't know why they are disqualified from the standard who knows what they were thinking when they wrote it. His sire has produced other litters with prick ears but his Dam actually HAS prick ears so I don't know which side of the family it comes from.


My apologies for the threadjack, but this is precisely the sort of thing that had the BC people up in arms when they were admitted to the AKC, and the sort of thing that puts others off from the show world in general (myself included). 

If you're already starting from a closed registry, and perfectly healthy dogs are being DQ'd for something as trivial as prick ears, what does that do to the gene pool down the line?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

His parents are stunning. That picture of his mom working cattle is amazing, and his dad is just gorgeous.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Independent George said:


> My apologies for the threadjack, but this is precisely the sort of thing that had the BC people up in arms when they were admitted to the AKC, and the sort of thing that puts others off from the show world in general (myself included).
> 
> If you're already starting from a closed registry, and perfectly healthy dogs are being DQ'd for something as trivial as prick ears, what does that do to the gene pool down the line?


I'm not sure about the Akc but in asca the stud book is not closed and breeding prick eared dogs to floppy eared dogs is relativly common. most akc show aussies get their ears taped down anyway so they don't really care if their dogs produce it.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm jelous


----------

